# "DHF 2017": Emma Watson vs. Annett Möller



## kakashi (19 Dez. 2017)

Achtelfinale: "Die heißeste Frau 2017"​
Jeder hat genau eine Stimme. Die Umfrage geht 2 Tage lang. Bei Gleichstand wird die Gewinnerin ausgelost.

Emma Watson


 

Annett Möller


----------



## kakashi (21 Dez. 2017)

Noch ein Tag um eure Stimme abzugeben. Derzeit liegt Emma Watson klar vor Annett Möller.


----------



## schnubbel (23 Sep. 2018)

Auch wenn die Abstimmung vorbei ist, ich will nochmal sagen, dass ich ganz klar Team Emma bin


----------

